# overclocking my computer help me please



## emtchris1231 (Feb 8, 2012)

ok i wanted to oc my computer im pretty sure i got a ok one to overclock help me please someone so i can get it oc
here is everest system report

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Phenom II 1055t x6, 2800 MHz
Motherboard Name Asrock M3A770DE
Motherboard Chipset AMD 770+ SB710
System Memory 8192 MB

Video Adapter AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Info we need to assist you.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

none of that rubbish tells us anything.

we need to know the make and model of everything you have in the computer.

if your system is one bought from a shop like a dell or hp then forget about overclocking because it can't be done.


----------



## emtchris1231 (Feb 8, 2012)

that are the specs
here are all of it
case is a lanboy air with 10 120mm led fans
processor is a amd phenom II 1055t 2.8ghz x6
motherboard is a asrock m3a770de socket am3 crossfire ready
ram is gskill vengence 8gb (2-4gb sticks) of ddr3 1600 
hard drive is a hitachi 1tb sata hard drive
cpu cooler is a hyper 101 copper heatsink with 2 80mm fans on the heatsink
video card is a asus radeon hd 6870 1gb gddr5 pcie
this is a custom built computer and running windows 7 home premium 64 bit


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And the Brand & Model of the most important component (PSU) is?
10 case fans is beyond necessary and is most likely doing more to disrupt airflow and help. One 120mm front & rear is usually sufficient. Side and top fans are more of a novelty than useful and can disrupt the desired front to rear airflow.


----------



## emtchris1231 (Feb 8, 2012)

ok so i will eliminate some fans
the pwer supply is a raid max 630ss modular power supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

RaidMax are pretty much bottom of the barrel for quality.
You need to be at 650W minimum with a good quality PSU before attempting any OC'ing.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series).


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do not overclock until you have replaced the raidmax power supply with a good unit.

Raidmax are bottom of the barrel and dont like the changes that overclocking does and they can damage components.


----------

